# Steelhead ? Yes sir. ...



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

I have the privilege of having one of my best friends be the state record holder for steelhead and have a passion to chase these fish on open water like i do. So jason (j.w.),myself,and for the 1st time my 6yr old son set out for a run at them today.last few years its been 40n 05 w but with all the reports from lorain last few days we sat down at 40n 10w. We never left. 500ft into the troll we doubled up and it was game on. Our general area was 40 to 41n. 11 to 08w. Early in the day they were deep dipsy 1 setting 70 back 2 setting 80 back 3 setting 130 to 150. Later in the day they came up 40 on a rigger ,40 on a 3 setting,55 on a 1 setting. Nbk was best spoon for us and anything with orange in it.lines in at 830 pulled number 15 for our 3 man limit at 430. Went 15 for 25 on the day nice grade of fish 20 to 26" .we doubled twice ,tripled once,and had a quad on,and let me tell you that was a trick driving,reeling,help my son ,and jason with 2 rods in his hand.one heck of a day my 6yr old held his own pretty much un assisted. Shout out to 2buzz who was out there also getting some. Hope this helps now is time to get some window is always short good luck


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

Was an absolute awesome day! Was great having the little guy in on the action!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome job! Looks like your son had a blast. How long do the steelhead usually stay around that general area? I was planning to try for them in a few months when they start to head back to the rivers but if I can get out and try for them now I might do that. I didn't want to run all the way to Canada to try but with more reports of people catching them now I might have to try and sneak out of work for a couple of days.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

2 weeks give or take in my experience. Put out of lorain and its only 12 miles north i would expect them to shift to the northeast a little but with the temps this coming week i think they will still be in the area.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Hooked into 6 mon. 30/15 aera. 180 back flat line reefrunners.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great report Czar. Thank you.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the report . Open water steelhead fishing is something I've been wanting to do . I've only ever caught in the fall trolling near the river mouths . 

If the forcast is good next weekend I may give it a go . Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2017)

Great working with you. Had a blast. Should be back out there aoon.


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

if i can find a crew im going to give it a go tomorrow morning

if anyone is heading out there let me know


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going tomorrow. Thinking I may try and bag a few eyes first; and it looks like I'll be solo unless I get some people to fill a seat or two.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

jamesbalog said:


> if i can find a crew im going to give it a go tomorrow morning
> 
> if anyone is heading out there let me know


 I will be out there tomorrow along with another boat. Working together to get into them. . Starting area 40/10


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

comment removed


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you learn how to smoke steelhead they taste great.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Let us know if they are still there, might make a another swing at them. Goodluck


----------



## unreel (Oct 27, 2014)

the czar said:


> Let us know if they are still there, might make a another swing at them. Goodluck


Very good job lots of fun with the steelies


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll keep one for the grill this time of year. Try marinating them in a combination of white wine, teriyaki sauce, garlic powder, Old Bay, salt (not much, because the teriyaki is salty), black pepper and (optional) hot sauce for about 4-6 hours. Rinse marinade before grilling and pat dry. Brush with melted butter and lemon juice while grilling. My late uncle, who used to run charters on Lake Ontario, gave me this recipe. It's great for salmon, too. Nice catch and thanks for sharing the specific report.


----------



## J.W. (Mar 17, 2007)

Smoked or blackened trout are great! Also it's 5 for each of us, not 15 for one person


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Who keeps 15 steelhead? They don't taste good, I always catch and release them unless I need some eggs but I'd much rather eat perch walleye bluegill or crappie


Just curious why give the guy a hard time some people I know would not keep bluegill or crappie because they are a pain to clean for them to each there own what nice work on the catch !!!!!


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

No one wanted to go with me this morning so I stayed home. Did any of you guys get out?


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Man i was hoping that you went.


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Trolled the 40/41-8,10 all the way to the 43-5 and back only 1 hook up


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I went solo. 
After stopping at cabelas to replace my lost filet knife, replacing a dead battery on the fly, and getting fuel, I finally got on the water by 11. Fished north of the condos till 1:30. Got a 22" & 16" walleye on 4oz bb and harness a few ft of bottom. Then made the run to the 41 12 area and had a good steely on in less than 10 min. But lost it 10 ft from the boat. Consolation prize was 2 more eyes between 18-22". One dips with orange spoons; 3 setting 88 back. Bugs were bad out there. Left there around 4:30. Stopped at the south end of the bar and picked up another 2 eyes in the 18-22" range in about an hour and a half on #2 tadpole and harness 100 back. It was a little slow but still Great day to be out, overcast and hardly a ripple on the water.


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

Ended up 3 for 5 with 8 walleye. My friends went 0 for 2. They must of move or we just could not get them to go.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

rodbender said:


> Ended up 3 for 5 with 8 walleye. My friends went 0 for 2. They must of move or we just could not get them to go.


Nice job Tim. Heard you on the radio & you passed by us on your way in. We were on north end of the dump.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Who keeps 15 steelhead? They don't taste good, I always catch and release them unless I need some eggs but I'd much rather eat perch walleye bluegill or crappie



To each their own buddy. I like the taste of steelhead. They are very tasty when prepared correctly.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Anybody have an open seat tomorrow, Saturday? My regular fishing partner has to work all weekend and he has the boat. I have all the gear, gas money and plenty of experience...can be at the ramp in Lorain at 5:30 am
Thanks


----------



## IrishEyes (Jul 9, 2016)

rodbender said:


> Ended up 3 for 5 with 8 walleye. My friends went 0 for 2. They must of move or we just could not get them to go.


Went out for steelies & picked one up in the first 2 minutes & never hooked up with another. Started catching walleye. 63 FOW off of Avon. 30 and 40 jets back 85'. Green was the only color that worked, green with black spots stinger spoons. Worm harnesses were useless...2.5 mph. Kept 8, probably handled 40-50.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I am thinking of trying for steel tomorrow. Anyone else gonna venture out?


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

cast party said:


> I'll keep one for the grill this time of year. Try marinating them in a combination of white wine, teriyaki sauce, garlic powder, Old Bay, salt (not much, because the teriyaki is salty), black pepper and (optional) hot sauce for about 4-6 hours. Rinse marinade before grilling and pat dry. Brush with melted butter and lemon juice while grilling. My late uncle, who used to run charters on Lake Ontario, gave me this recipe. It's great for salmon, too. Nice catch and thanks for sharing the specific report.


Just an observation and attempt at humor. If you have to do all that to improve the taste, hum. I imagine it would do the same for say....carp or sheephead. 
They are fun to catch though.


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

GetReel said:


> Just an observation and attempt at humor. If you have to do all that to improve the taste, hum. I imagine it would do the same for say....carp or sheephead.
> They are fun to catch though.


Just an observation and another attempt at humor.. how is your walleye dipped in beer Batter,cracker crumbs, butter and what ever you put on it,Tarter sauce!So what's the difference? Steelhead are good eating fish, most people that bash it. Have never even tried it!


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Slayin-n-Filleting said:


> Just an observation and another attempt at humor.. how is your walleye dipped in beer Batter,cracker crumbs, butter and what ever you put on it! So what's the difference? Steelhead are good eating fish, most people that bash it. Have never even tried it! All forgot all your tarter sauce too
> 
> 
> GetReel said:
> ...


----------



## Hit-N-Run (Sep 19, 2014)

Thought we would try for some steelhead today. Got out to the 40.5/10.5 and trolled Sotheast. Unfortunately we had one Hit -N - Run Steelie and that was it for the day. However, did pretty well on Walleye especially around the 39-38/09-08 line. We had a combination of Yeck boy girl and orange with both copper and orange/white backs did well. purple harnesses and spoons also good. Speed was 2.3 - 2.4 with a Southeast troll quartering the waves doing excellent. Even the NW troll quartering back against the waves did remarkably well. Jets back 120 -130 and dipsey's back 112-115 on a 3.5 setting and 82-87 on a 2 setting. Ended with 28 keepers and a whole bunch of throw backs. Largest was a hog around 31 inches with a few in the mid 20's. many keepers in the 15.5 - 19 inch range. 

Good luck for anyone trying Steelies and hopefully another day will yield better results for them!

Hit-N-Run


----------



## bduckn (Aug 15, 2013)

Very good report hit-n-run


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Hit N Run. We are leaving Port Clinton in a few minutes.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

We hit the steelhead yesterday, and went 2 for 3 on steel and boated 7 keeper walleyes. Had a couple of very big white bass as well as numerous shorts mixed in. Started about 39/10 line and made a 2 mile troll. The marks were better further south so we picked up and ran back south. Hooked up with a nice steelie right away on the second pass. 147 & 155 back with large stinger spoons hooked the 2 steelies we got in the boat. 50 back on a 1 setting hooked the biggest. Drag screamer and then the fish was airborne and the fish was gone. Great day on the lake and a blast with my son and his buddy. This is how the boys celebrated their fishing day. 10 miles off shore and they are doing flips off the bow of my boat.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the report. Myself and 2 friends plan on launching Sheffield lake Wed 7am. Will try in close for a while for eyes, then head out to the 39-40 line looking for steelhead. FarmerChris on Ch 79 if any body wants to work together, or cell 740-575-5684. I havenot learned how to use the ship to ship private channels on radio yet.


----------



## the czar (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck lets us know.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

Well? How was it for chrome?


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Heard the best recipe for carp many years ago on a paddle boat ride at Cedar Point: find a suitable sized board that the fish will fit on, add liberal amounts of your favorite seasonings, bake it in the oven for 3 hours, remove from oven, throw away the carp and eat the board! Yum yum! But I agree - it's a matter of preference - trout vs. walleye is like chicken vs. duck. Both have their unique flavors - Blackened or grilled steelhead is awesome! Hope to find some on Erie while fishing for walleye some day!
Keep a tight line!


----------



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I hunt ducks and everyone l tell that mallards taste good tell me that they are oily or greasy, l am sure they have never had duck. Just saying. A co-worker smokes steelhead and when he gives me some my wife makes salmon dip spread, it's delicious.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

EPB said:


> I hunt ducks and everyone l tell that mallards taste good tell me that they are oily or greasy, l am sure they have never had duck. Just saying. A co-worker smokes steelhead and when he gives me some my wife makes salmon dip spread, it's delicious.


Greasy because it was a pen raised bird served in a restaurant I bet. People think I'm nuts when I tell them done is actually overcooked too.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

FarmerChris said:


> Thanks for the report. Myself and 2 friends plan on launching Sheffield lake Wed 7am. Will try in close for a while for eyes, then head out to the 39-40 line looking for steelhead. FarmerChris on Ch 79 if any body wants to work together, or cell 740-575-5684. I havenot learned how to use the ship to ship private channels on radio yet.


We got to Erie Outfitters at 6:40 am. Weather was not good for us to launch, or go after steel. We waited till storms passed, launched 8:30 Black River, stayed close casting and trolling 18-28 fow east of Lorain till about 11, then went deeper looking for fish. Never found anything on sonar. No other boats around. Finally started trolling harnesses and spoons off dipseys about at the 31N. 12 west on a SE troll. Few little eyes, 8" - 14", one 17" that came home with us.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

EPB said:


> I hunt ducks and everyone l tell that mallards taste good tell me that they are oily or greasy, l am sure they have never had duck. Just saying.


Yes,they never ate one Wild duck(or goose)! The truth is-Wild ducks(geese too) are DRY as shoe soles and actually, shoe soles are better tasting! I only hunt(and shoot) things I'm going to eat. Duck hunted for years, never had one I thought was edible-that's why I quit waterfowl hunting! JMHO!
(Perhaps they can be made palatable by a profession chef--but I doubt it!)"


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Duck is pretty good , just don't overcook it . If you go beyond medium rare it's overcooked . Grilled duck breast , wrapped in bacon , seasoned with Montreal steak seasoning or something similar is excellent .


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

c. j. stone said:


> Yes,they never ate one Wild duck(or goose)! The truth is-Wild ducks(geese too) are DRY as shoe soles and actually, shoe soles are better tasting! I only hunt(and shoot) things I'm going to eat. Duck hunted for years, never had one I thought was edible-that's why I quit waterfowl hunting! JMHO!
> (Perhaps they can be made palatable by a profession chef--but I doubt it!)"


boil the goose in crab boil and you change your mine.
you will have good lunch meat,or you can make steer fry from that.
how the 10$ a lb ,new York steak taist when you boil that?
worse than megenser duck.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Corn geese breast you won't no the difference


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 19, 2007)

If it's dry, it's been prepared wrong. Wild game overcooked is common by a lot of folks. The meat is ultra lean so the risk of drying out from overcooking is high. Mallards are very good. Canvasbacks are great. Either roasted in a bag with about 1/8 water in bottom of it, with onion, wild rice, celery bits stuffed in it is as good as anything. It's not difficult.


c. j. stone said:


> Yes,they never ate one Wild duck(or goose)! The truth is-Wild ducks(geese too) are DRY as shoe soles and actually, shoe soles are better tasting! I only hunt(and shoot) things I'm going to eat. Duck hunted for years, never had one I thought was edible-that's why I quit waterfowl hunting! JMHO!
> (Perhaps they can be made palatable by a profession chef--but I doubt it!)"


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

I cook duck breasts with bacon, onion and ketchup, like my Mom fixed liver. Rare to medium rare. Goose breast is roasted hot to rare and served with a bordelaise sauce. Both are tasty and my wife likes them.


----------

